# 3 yr old blue colour point ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name Willow
breed Ragdoll
colour/pattern Blue Colourpoint
Age 3
Sex Female
neutered Yes
up to date with vaccinations Yes
Are they micro chipped No
any health problems No
Any behavioural problems No
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying. None known
used to children yes Older children
if so what age 10+
how do they get on with other cats Fine is very affectionate and chatty
how do they get on with dogs= is very bossy with them
indoor or outdoor cat indoor with garden access under supervision
How many hours are they used to be left alone for 3 -4
Diet they are on: Royal canin sensible and whiskers with jelly
Litter used if they have a litter tray: yesterdays news
Where are you in UK? south Yorkshire
Reason for re homing? owner can no longer keep as many cats

Willow is blue colour point Fab looking girl very friendly and chatty

Willow and Lucy get on really well so could go to a home together

Willow









Anyone interested in adopting her will be home checked and required to pay a donation to Animal lifeline uk

Please pm me if you are interested in her.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home found


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

If for any reason she become available again let me know as I am very interested.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

